# Best Shrimp Setup Resource



## CJM70 (25 Nov 2021)

Hi I’m hoping to set up a shrimp breeding tank. There is so much information on the Internet that it is hard to know what to believe and what not to believe.  Who can point me in the right direction for video resources on everything I need to know in order to set up a shrimp tank?  I realise they are very sensitive and water params are very important.
Thanks.


----------



## Nick potts (25 Nov 2021)

Post up here what kind of shrimp you want to keep and I am sure you will get plenty of help.

Not all shrimp are sensitive, cherry shrimp for example can be pretty much bombproof.

For a breeding tank, I would get as large a tank as possible, sponge filters and plenty of wood, leaf litter etc for biofilm to grow on and leave it running to mature for a month or more ideally.

The best thing I started to do with my shrimp tanks was to start drip water changes, basically, remove old water and have the new freshwater drip slowly back into the tank to avoid quick swings in parameters


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Nov 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Post up here what kind of shrimp you want to keep and I am sure you will get plenty of help.
> 
> Not all shrimp are sensitive, cherry shrimp for example can be pretty much bombproof.
> 
> ...



This is good advice.

What water do you have? As depending on the species you want to keep, this aspect may affect whether you'll get away with tapwater or need to go down the route of remineralised RO.


----------



## Angus (25 Nov 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl4DEcd7cdV5Yj9RS0MB1mQ this guy Marks shrimp tanks is pretty pro with the shrimp, learnt a lot there.


----------



## CJM70 (25 Nov 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Post up here what kind of shrimp you want to keep and I am sure you will get plenty of help.
> 
> Not all shrimp are sensitive, cherry shrimp for example can be pretty much bombproof.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick water is hard at 101.2 Ca mg/l.  I’m not sure if I will have to go down the reverse osmosis route or rely on a shrimp substrate to bring that down.  I would rather choose the shrimp I keep and make the water parameters as necessary.  I like cherry shrimp for sure but I’m thinking probably the little orange ones and I don’t know at this stage if they are Caradina or Neocaradina.  Thanks for the other advice. I have kept a tank many years ago for shrimp. I bought a mix of lots of different colours crystal red, crystal black, blues et cetera. I think I got seen off though, and sadly my lack of knowledge meant that over time despite my best efforts the shrimp were lost. I have since found out that even if I was successful with the water, when they bred I would’ve just ended up with lots of brown shrimp!!  So it will just be one spaces one colour this time round. 



Aqua360 said:


> This is good advice.
> 
> What water do you have? As depending on the species you want to keep, this aspect may affect whether you'll get away with tapwater or need to go down the route of remineralised RO.


hi it’s hard as per my reply above. The spaces I want to keep all the little orange ones. I don’t know if they are Caradina or neocaradina. Can you shed any light?



Angus said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl4DEcd7cdV5Yj9RS0MB1mQ this guy Marks shrimp tanks is pretty pro with the shlearnt a lot there.


Thank you Angus I will go and check that out now.


thanks to all three of you for your replies, if you wish to add anything further please do I am all ears as I want to get it right this time round.


----------



## Garuf (26 Nov 2021)

I was breeding black rose cherries in a 60x30x30 tetra off the shelf tank, the one with the full length light, usually it costs about £40, can be found for around a tenner every now and then as a play mobile set. Threw the filter out and used a second hand 2213. Set up was 50% of substrate covered with cobbles/lava stone with Christmas moss attached. One plant pot of tropica substrate with polyspermaI in. I was taking out 50 shrimps every other week at its peak, tank paid for itself within 2 months.


----------

